
Volvo Chinese parent company buys Flying Car company Terrafugia - elmar
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4668768/Volvo-parent-company-buys-flying-car-firm-Terrafugia.html
======
tracymorgan8520
I really have big hopes for the flying car but I am afraid that we are going
to have to wait a long time for that.

